# Life With Charlie!



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi! So I'm new to the blogging thing, and the bunny world! I'm excited to share with you all my experiences with my new baby bunny!

This, is Charlie. =)







Only 7 weeks old, Charlie is just a baby. He's a dwarf lop rabbit. The story of how I got Charlie, I consider more than a chance, but like it was meant to be. Sounds corny, but read on. =)

I'll start by saying I walk to work. I work at Wendy's, you know, the fast food restaurant, ha ha! It's only a 20-25 minute walk, I take advantage of it as my daily exercise. One morning I had a strange feeling, I just wanted to get to work 30 minutes early, now I never want to do that but somehow I was convinced I wanted to leave early, so I did. I was walking to work when a guy comes out of his car and says "Hey, I know you from Wendy's!" It was a customer I once served at the drive-through. He recognized me and was eager to show me a pet store. "A pet store?" I wondered, I had no clue there was one right there. It was owned by him, and all his animals he gets from breeders, it was also pretty small. I thought "Hey why not? I have 30 minutes to spare."

So I walked around, and there he was. Charlie and his brother, hopping around. No other animal caught my eye, the moment I saw Charlie, I knew I had to bring him home with me.

The pet store owner let me hold Charlie, he's the cutest thing I've ever seen. I've had a parrot, and hamsters in the past, but never a rabbit.

So I did my research, bought a book from the man later that afternoon. Looked up as many rabbit sites as I could on the internet and tried to absorb as much information as I could. I read that rabbits took a lot of effort to take care of but I was willing to do it.

Now came the convincing. At first my boyfriend (who I live with) wasn't so sure, but after a while he started liking the idea of a bunny, and after showing him several dwarf rabbit videos on youtube, he agreed to get one.

And so our adventure started, less than a week later Charlie arrived in our home. At first he was a little scared. As you can see he stayed in the corner of his cage. (Aw!)







However it took only a day for him to warm up to us. He was eating, drinking, hopping and licking our faces!










Here he's giving my boyfriend kisses!






So here's the beginning of our lives together. My boyfriend already adores him, and I absolutely love him. Can you believe it's only been 4 days, we're already in love, he's like our baby! Ha ha.

I really think it was meant to be. What were the chances of me leaving 30 minutes early for work, and bumping into the pet store man the moment he came out of his car?

I'll leave it up to you to decide.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 7, 2010)

A few minutes ago Charlie was introduced to the long haired chihuahua, Tinkerbelle who belongs to my boyfriend's mom. Tinkerbelle curiously sniffed Charlie, and Charlie did the same to Tinkerbelle. Tinkerbelle's a really sweet, gentle, dog so she didn't bark or chase Charlie. She seemed kinda scared, thinking "what is that thing??" Ha ha! It was amazing to see their interaction! 

Right now Charlie's getting his morning exercise outside of his cage. I let him out every morning before I go to work, I hate leaving him in his cage. When I put him back inside he stands on his hind legs, grabs the bars with his front paws, and looks at me as if he's saying "Let me out!". He acts like he's in jail. :rollseyes

I took this photo last night. He's so comfortable with me and my boyfriend now, he likes to just hang out and lay next to us. Look at his little foot in the back stick out! =)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 7, 2010)

He looks like a very happy bunny, it sounds like you were meant to be owned by Charlie. I hope he is training you to be a good bunny slave.

My dogs always get up and move to another spot when one of my bunny's comes near them. 

You have come to a great site RO is very active.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't wait to read more about Charlie. I have a huge soft spot for lops. well, bunnies in general of course!but lops have this puppy face, that round, full sweet face.

It definitely sounds like it was meant to be.

welcome to bunny love..you'll never be the same again.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 7, 2010)

Charlie is very cute! I have a brother named Charlie who recently moved to San Antonio, but your Charlie is much cuter


----------



## Suz (Dec 7, 2010)

Charlie is very cute! I love the lil lops 

I moved back here from San Antonio last year. I miss it alot! But I don't miss the traffic. We lived off of Stone Oak Parkway and it was a nightmare.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you all like him! He is a cutie, I don't know how anyone can resist that adorable face!

@Dave, I'm so glad I came here, I love all the activity! And I feel like I'm not the only one obsessed over a bunny, ha ha!

@Tristana, I agree, their faces are just adorable! In the first photo of him in my RO blog he kind of looks like a little puppy, ha ha. =)

@Christina, oh my gosh, you are the second person to tell me they have a brother named Charlie the moment I said Charlie's my rabbits name. Ha ha!

@Suze, before SA I lived in temporarily New Jersey for a month, the traffic there was WORSE, ha ha. Imagine rush hour after work, all the cars coming back from New York, what a disaster!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey all! So it turns out Charlie is actually a HOLLAND LOP not a "Dwarf Lop", my bad! Ha ha. I thought you call them dwarf lops but the correct term is "Holland Lop". I went back to the pet store today just to talk to the owner (we've become acquaintances now and I visit him when I'm passing by), and he said Charlie's a holland lop. Which is smaller than a mini lop rabbit, so I'm guessing he's really really small? Ha ha. Told you guys I'm new to the bunny world! It's good to know for sure his breed now. 

In other news, I'm happy Charlie finally ate his pellets today! I was concerned he hasn't taken a bite from the pellets since we brought him to live with us -literally. (It's been about 5 days now.) I barely fill his bowl since I read you shouldn't give too much pellets to rabbits, I don't want him to end up all fat. I give him unlimited timothy hay which he loves, and he adores the peanuts and almonds I give him as a treat. Very rarely I give him raisins, one a day and sometimes never -he seems to go crazy over those though. Every time I shown him the pellets in the past he would sniff and ignore. I started getting worried that he wasn't getting enough nutrients, but today I just sighed and put the bowl in front of him, and he started nibbling away! I immediately told my boyfriend to look over, we're happy our baby's now eating well!

Of course, the crazy mother I now am to my baby bunny, I had to capture this moment on camera. :wink


----------



## MILU (Dec 8, 2010)

Charlie is soooooo cute!!!! No wonder you and your boyfriend fell in love with him instantly. I wish all the best to the 3 of you! 
* are you considering having more "babies" (little brothers and/or sisters for Charlie?) hehe


----------



## MaryAnne (Dec 8, 2010)

Nikki, stretching the back legs out like that is a sign of a VERY relaxed and comfortable bunny! 

Glad he's finally eating!


:happyrabbit:
Mary Anne


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 8, 2010)

Charlie is super adorable! Love his color and his little nose.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 9, 2010)

@Vivian, ha ha, yes I have thought about having more "babies" but right now me and my boyfriend are fine with just Charlie. He's already a handful and occupies a lot of our time and attention, having another would be twice as much work! Lol, not that it's a bad thing, but I don't think I would have enough time if I got more, plus, we need more room and a bigger cage, and with my minimum wage job I wouldn't be able to afford to take care of all of them. One day but not now.  I really want a dwarf hotot though, ha ha, those things are cute!

@Mary Anne, I'm surprised it only took a day for Charlie to warm up to us! He's a very friendly bunny! And thank you, I'm glad he's eating his pellets too, I wanted him to get all the nutrients he can get, I was afraid that he wasn't getting all the vitamins out of just the hay. :rollseyes

@Helen, Aw, thank you! His little nose is adorable, ha ha! >_< I like the little black stripe he has on his back too, it makes him unique. His tail has bits of black too. =)


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 9, 2010)

he is BEAUTIFUL.

looks kinda like my max when he was a bub.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 9, 2010)

it dont get no cuter then that...Charlie is precious.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you guys! I'm so glad everyone likes him!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 9, 2010)

Almost a week now since I've gotten Charlie! (I got him last Friday.) And I've learn a few things, he has a personality. He is definately a curious, fiesty, naughty, little brat! Ha ha, but we love him. 

When he chews on our carpet, we make a high pitched noise to tell him to stop, he doesn't even fidget anymore. He knows he's in trouble, but he doesn't care! Lol!

And somehow, the moment I pick up his bag of treats and he hears that crinkling noise, he runs over! He knows it's treat time! What a clever bunny!

I took a video so you can all see. At first it's kinda dark but it brightens up after I give him his treat. Yeah, I'm in my pajamas too. I hate my voice! It sounds so different recorded. :shock:

Ha ha, I swear he looks like a little puppy with those long floppy ears.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/nrKCng0KYQY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrKCng0KYQY] [/ame]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 9, 2010)

Very adorable. Since he's young and growing you can give him an unlimited amount of pellets and might want to get some alfalfa as it is higher in protein and calcium than hay.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 9, 2010)

he looks so tiny..r u sure of his age?...hes absolutely positively the cutest little thing.......well be needing lots of pics and vids of him growing up ...

and ur dont stop believing vid was cute..hehe:clapping:


----------



## MILU (Dec 9, 2010)

Very wise of you to keep 1 happy bunny instead of more unhappy ones! 
And I guess you can see: everybody loves baby bunnies!! Charlie is really cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

I would avoid giving any nuts to your bunny. They are not easily digestable. Fruit treats are good, I give mine unsweetened craisins and banana chips.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 14, 2010)

> Very adorable. Since he's young and growing you can give him an unlimited amount of pellets and might want to get some alfalfa as it is higher in protein and calcium than hay.



Thanks Nancy for the advice, I've been giving him unlimited pellets now. His appetite sure has grown, he won't stop eating!



> he looks so tiny..r u sure of his age?...hes absolutely positively the cutest little thing.......well be needing lots of pics and vids of him growing up ...
> 
> and ur dont stop believing vid was cute..hehe



Aw, thank you! And yes, he is about 8 weeks now. He is so small but it's because he is a holland lop, which are the smallest form of the lop rabbit. =) And WHY did you watch that video, no one on the forum was supposed to see that....lol!  I look real different now by the way, my hair is longer and it's brown now, I hate old photos and videos of me, ha ha.



> Very wise of you to keep 1 happy bunny instead of more unhappy ones!
> And I guess you can see: everybody loves baby bunnies!! Charlie is really cute!



Aw, thanks Vivian. I'm glad everybody likes Charlie, he's such a cutie, a menace though always chewing everything and leaving his droppings in random places, ha ha!



> I would avoid giving any nuts to your bunny. They are not easily digestable. Fruit treats are good, I give mine unsweetened craisins and banana chips.



Oh I had no clue they were bad for him! I usually just avoided the yogurt covered ones, I've stopped feeding it to him now, thanks for the warning!


----------



## Nela (Dec 14, 2010)

He is very adorable. I love holland lops :biggrin:

Not sure if anyone already warned you so I am sorry if you have to listen to this again but be careful with treats at this age. He's still very young and just weaned so you will want to introduce things very slowly and gradually. It's also best to avoid too much variety at this age. The best thing about this time is it's easier to identify any food items your bun might have problems with as sometimes some bunnies are more sensitive to a certain food. Fruit are particularly sweet so you'd want to give only tiny pieces to start with and treat them like treats. :rose:

There is a lot of information in the RO Library if you want to peek :biggrin2:There's a handy safe fruit/veggie list somewhere there as well. 

Can't wait to see more of Charlie :biggrin2:


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 14, 2010)

Nela wrote:


> He is very adorable. I love holland lops :biggrin:
> 
> Not sure if anyone already warned you so I am sorry if you have to listen to this again but be careful with treats at this age. He's still very young and just weaned so you will want to introduce things very slowly and gradually. It's also best to avoid too much variety at this age. The best thing about this time is it's easier to identify any food items your bun might have problems with as sometimes some bunnies are more sensitive to a certain food. Â Fruit are particularly sweet so you'd want to give only tiny pieces to start with and treat them like treats. :rose:Â
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks Nela! And don't worry, the most I give him is a raisin a day and that's when I put him in the cage for the night, I want him to want to go in his cage. I check his poop and everything seems fine. 

I love this website, so full packed with information! I'm about to post a new blog so you'll see more or Charlie soon!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 14, 2010)

So it's been a few days since I updated Charlie's blog. He's been a good bunny, definitely less chewing of the carpet. I don't know if it was because of my clapping and high pitched "no!" every time he did it, or the fact I got him hard blocks to chew on, but either way thank god he isn't chewing on the carpet as much! 

Charlie still doesn't like being picked up, which I don't blame him, I heard rabbits generally don't. He loooves being pet though, if you start petting him he will literally plop on the ground and stretch his legs out in total relaxation! The only reason I tried to pick him up was to check his nails, since they seemed a bit sharp, but he totally freaked out and held a grudge on me for an hour, so I'm not doing that again. :shock:

Back to good news, I got him a litter box outside of the cage (cause he kept pooping on me and my boyfriend's dirty clothes pile), and he's already using it! All I did was put some of his droppings in there, some timothy hay, and ever since he's barely pooped outside of that litter box! I'm so proud of him!
:inlove:

His appetite has definitely grown too, he's eating way more than he did when we first got him, guess he's growing! I swear he looks bigger too...

And now, photo time!












I want those feet! He just loooves lazing around our bedroom.

I also took a video of him playing with the tube of a toilet paper roll, he was getting pretty crazy!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/N7j3N8PnPrU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 15, 2010)

Charlie was doing the craziest thing last night and trying to dig into my boyfriend's model cars at a high speed pace. Then as he squeezing into the space between the wall and the cage he started going through it and started digging as if it was a tunnel or something. Ha ha.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 16, 2010)

great vid!! he was kickin that toiletpaper tubes butt!:boxing


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 16, 2010)

AAWWW he is adorable! He reminds me of my Holland, Blaze's brother DJ.. Though DJ was oranage, Charlie look more close to Harlequin.


----------



## KelzBunz (Dec 16, 2010)

Charlie is adorable! I absolutely :heartsLops! 

I'm with you, I think you were meant for each other 

Look forward to reading and seeing more of your little guy!

~Kelz


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 21, 2010)

> great vid!! he was kickin that toiletpaper tubes butt!:boxing


Ha ha! He ripped that thing to shreds! I gave him a new tube since he destroyed the other one. 



> AAWWW he is adorable! He reminds me of my Holland, Blaze's brother DJ.. Though DJ was oranage, Charlie look more close to Harlequin.


Thank you! I love orange bunnies, their fur color is so beautiful! =)



> Charlie is adorable! I absolutely Lops!
> 
> I'm with you, I think you were meant for each other
> 
> ...



Aw, thank you! I'm glad you like him!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 21, 2010)

Bad news guys. I might be allergic to Charlie! 

I've noticed that ever since I've gotten Charlie my nose has been stuffed up to the point where I have to resort to breathing through my mouth, and my asthma's been flaring up more than usual. In fact, it was so bad today I had to use a nebulizer several times to calm it down. When I told my parents that I got a rabbit, they decided to tell me (and I never knew this) that I'm allergic to rabbits. I was hoping I grew out of the allergy but I guess not. I notice I sometimes wake up with puffy pink eyes.

HOWEVER, I'm gonna try my best to keep Charlie. We've been vacuuming the room, I have a Helpa filter on all the time, washing hands, using eye drops, I've been taking allergy medications and trying to control my asthma. Charlie's not in our room only for today to calm down my asthma. I don't want to lose him, I've grown so attached to him and I'm hoping my body will adapt. We have a cat in the house who I'm allergic to but now he doesn't effect as much as half a year ago when I was first exposed to him. I love Charlie, I'm not letting him go.

:no:

In other news, Charlie has been going CRAZY with the chewing and digging! He's been chewing everything he can find. I got this bitter spray from the pet store to try and stop him, but guess what? I spray it on the carpet, and he starts licking it! He loves it! In fact anything I spray it on, he hops to it and licks it like crazy! And then he chews some more, lol! I got him this wooden chew toy too, he hasn't touched it yet but I'm sure he'll grow into it and start nibbling on that instead. 

Some photos of Charlie recently! I swear, he's getting bigger!

Sleepy time! =)






Exploring the big, wide world! (Of our carpet!)






He LOVES sitting on top of his little house. It's his favorite spot!






Cleaning himself. =)







That's all for now. Anyone allergic to their bunnies? I would love to hear your advice! I'd do anything for Charlie! :bunnyheart


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 21, 2010)

i found this info online about rabbits and allergiesmaybe give it a try ..Charlie would appreciate it.
*Rabbit-related Allergies?* Having allergic reactions to your pet rabbits? True allergies to rabbits are extremely rare. Most often, people are reacting to the rabbit's hay, not the animal itself. Here are some rabbit-specific suggestions:




Instead of having the hay loose in a pen, litterbox or cage, try containing the hay. We've found that filling empty facial tissue boxes with hay is an excellent solution. It prevents the hay & grass dust from becoming air-borne. 

Try to have someone else fill the hay boxes and sweep up the hay. If that is not possible, use a face mask when sweeping up hay or filling hay boxes.

Try changing brands of hay. Some brands of hay are much dustier than others. Also try another kind of hay, such as substituting orchard grass for timothy hay. Red Door recommends hay from Oxbow Hay Company (www.oxbowhay.com). 

Use all the suggestionsâsuch as HEPA filters and consulting with your doctorâmentioned above.
 Again, most people with allergies are allergic to many different things. You do not have to give up your animals because of allergies.[/b]


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

I have heard that true bunny allergies are rare and that it's usually the wood products or hay that are the real problem. have you had an allergy test?

I thought I was allergic to rabbits ( I have asthma too) but it turned out I am not. I am allergic to timothy hay though.. oy.

Good luck with your bun. He is beautifullllll...


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

oh. I should have read Lisa's post first, she had it covered already lol


----------



## KelzBunz (Dec 21, 2010)

What Lisa & Tristana said 

Also, my 6 year-old is extremely allergic to cats and so I was worried when she began reacting to our newly adopted bunny (Gus) back in June. She, too, required her inhaler a few times due to related asthma flare-ups. It took but a few weeks for her system to adjust to having him in the house. She's been fine with him since. I don't react to cats the way my daughter does, but it took me a few months before I stopped having to use my inhaler after Gusjoined our family.

So even if it is your lil Charlie causing your symptoms, perhaps you too will adjust, the way you did with your kitty.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice! I was wondering if it was the bedding so I replaced the pine bedding with recycled paper bedding today called back-to-nature, similar to yesterday's news bedding. Hopefully my asthma will improve, if not I'll try a different type of hay instead of timothy.


----------



## KelzBunz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi again  Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but do you line Charlie's whole cage with bedding? Or just his litter box? My two have a mat or carpet they can lay on but I only put 'bedding' (I use wood pellets) in their litter boxes, which not only saves money (and makes for easier clean-up when they're trained) but could also reduce the amount of airborne dust that may be causing your symptoms  Just a thought! HTH.

~Kelz


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 23, 2010)

my boyfriends daughter had a massive allergic reaction awhile back and we figured out how it happened..she was helping me feed the bunnies and was handling the hay alot ...now when shes here she doesnt touch the hay and has no probs whatsoever now..and i have 9 housebuns with alot of hay in all their cages...so altho some people might be allergic to airborn particls ..she only had a reaction to handling it and touching her face afterwards .so try and wash ur hands after u handle it and see if that helps.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 23, 2010)

Also you can get allergy shots...

My friends daughter gets them, she was getting them every week at first and now she's down to once a mth.

It's been a 2 yr process but her allergies don;t bother her at all now.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 24, 2010)

I know here in Canada allergy shots are very expensive. our insurance didn't cover them though this was awhile back so hopefully things have changed. I hope they are covered in the states. I'm not sure how it works there/ I had the vials mailed to me and it ended up costing me about $800 a year, though I guess if you break it down, it's not so bad?

Anyway, it's something to look into. good luck with finding out what's going on. I hope it's something like hay that is the problem.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Jan 6, 2011)

That y'all for the great advice you gave me on rabbit allergies! Sadly I cannot afford to get any allergy shots, I don't have insurance and I could never afford it anyways, but maybe one day! For now all I can do is try my best to prevent the problem. Going from pine shavings to recycled newspaper pellets has certainly helped, and I don't get allergies as bad. I also have been eating really healthy to get my immune system up. Apparently if you have a strong immune system you won't get allergies as bad.

@Kelly, that's a great idea, it would certainly save me money! Sadly his cage isn't big enough to fit a small litter box in it, when he gets bigger and I have to get him a bigger cage a will defiantly remember that piece of advice!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, let me start by saying a very Happy New Year's! I hope everyone had a great Christmas too! Sorry it doesn't seem like I'm online much but trust me, I'm stalking all your posts without you all knowing it. :whistling

So it's been a while since I updated my blog! Believe it or not it's been over a month since we first got Charlie! We cannot believe how much he's grown in such a small amount of time. Before he would fit perfectly into my arms when I cradle him, now he has to hang his legs over my arms when I pick him up! Ha ha.

So what's new? Well I've been introducing the cat Melly to our little Charlie here! I took a video when I caught them interacting this morning as I got ready for work....

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/KTmOIQziGHc&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Isn't that adorable? Melly is SCARED of Charlie, you would think it's the other way 'round. What's even funnier is that Charlie knows Mel-mel is afraid of him, so now Charlie chases Mel whenever he sees him! 

Charlie has also developed a new love for digging in his litter box. He goes CRAZY at it. I would be gone for a minute, come back and he would've dug all the litter out of his box, in which then I would spend the next 10 minutes cleaning it up. He literally tries to get every piece of litter out of the box, he would even pick pieces of it individually with his teeth and toss them out. Ha ha!

I noticed that Charlie has been neglecting his timothy hay recently. He would usually eat loads that I would have to constantly re-fill the hay rack. Now he barely eats any of it. :?

Of course this blog post wouldn't be complete without some new Charlie photos!

:inlove:







^Charlie loves to get all comfy when he goes to sleeps. I've been trying to capture a photo of him in this position for a while! Every time I get close he hears me and opens his eyes, yesterday I managed to sneak a pic!











Ha ha, another photo of him drinking out of his water bottle! I swear he looks so adorable every time he takes a sip of water! Photos were just taken yesterday, and as you can see he has definitely grown. He's becoming quite a handsome bun, ha ha.

As I'm typing this Charlie is binkying around the room. Ha ha, and now he just did a bunny plop next to me. Ahhhh, I love Charlie. 

:bunny19


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 6, 2011)

I love your pics. charlie is too cute! I'm loving your blog


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 6, 2011)

He is seriously the cutest rabbit ever, I just LOVE him, he has the sweetest face :heartbeat:


----------



## KelzBunz (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditto what Tristana & Brandy said! He is TOO cute! So adorable. I'm lovin your blog, too.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Jan 6, 2011)

Aw, thank you guys! I'm glad you all find him cute just as much as I do, I really love him. :inlove:


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Jan 10, 2011)

I just have to share possibly the cutest photo I have ever taken! I know there's already a few photos of Charlie sleeping, but this one beats them all. The light of our lamp was hitting him perfectly as he slept under the table in our room. Look at his little paws!

:hearts


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 11, 2011)

awwww. I just want to kiss his sweet face!!!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Jan 11, 2011)

Aw, ha ha, Charlie says thanks.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

i luv his drinkin water pics!!..what a doll...warms my heart everytime i look at Charlies pics...

is he still not eating much hay?..if not then hes filling up on other stuff...tell me what ur feeding and how much and i can help u equal it out a little better...cuz hay is extremely important as im sure u already know..its also gives them something to do ...otherwise ur gonna start to have a very distructive bunny on ur hands...like digging like crazy ..or biting the bars...or just all around chewing everything.
more pics would be awesome too..hes so lopiliscious.!!:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the video of the mean bunny chasing the poor kitty.


----------



## Chansey (Jan 20, 2011)

I have fallen in love with Charlie, he is so cute and sweet! Great blog :biggrin:

I LOL'd at you saying he kept pooping in you and your BF's laundry basket...because one of my buns B did that all the time back before he got an outside litter box!! We wouldn't notice and then i'd walk over and..."AAaahhh whhhyyy??" Luckily the clothes were going to be washed anyway, and you'd just clean up the little turds... Oh the joys of rabbit ownership haha


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Awww Charlie is still one of my favorite bunnies on here. So unbelievably adorable! Hey, if ever you need moer advice on how to deal with asthma and allergies, feel free to drop me a message. I have really severe allergies to rabbits and bad asthma so I might be able to understand and help a bit since I deal with it myself


----------



## MILU (Dec 5, 2011)

How's Charlie doing? He's so cute!! Sorry I haven't posted for some time, but you and Charlie are being missed!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh! It's been SO LONG since I last came on here! Almost a year ago! I'm not sure why I stopped going on this site...I think I just got a bit sidetracked, with life. I apologize! Does anybody remember me and Charlie? I hope so! I don't know if the people I remember on here still go on the site frequently, or left. But if you don't know me and my bunny Charlie, you can get to know us! =)

Now when I first got Charlie I used to update his blog weekly. He was VERY small, only slighter bigger than my hand! It's been a year and now my baby's all grown up! (Even though I still call him my "babys" haha.) He's about the same size as the chihuahua, so pretty much as big as a small dog. He's gotten kinda heavy too haha, it's not as easy to pick him up anymore -it actually takes effort now! Here's some photos of what he looks like now:
















Yes he doesn't have that baby face he used to! But he's still just as adorable as when I first met him! He's even gotten fluffier! So fluffy that I have to groom him to make sure he doesn't lick up any of that nasty loose fur!

I miss this site, and I'll be back more often! It's been a year since I first got Charlie and I was just re-living some old memories with him, and that's how this site came back to mind. A lot of things have happened. We've had a lot of good, and bad times. And Charlie's gotten a little wild...he humps. Everything. I didn't teach him to do that! :shock: I think he might have to get neutered, but I'm afraid that it'll do more bad than good. I don't want anyone chopping my little baby's parts!

Anyways, I'll update more about us later. Hope I can find some old friends, and new on this site! Hope to see y'all around! :wink


----------



## flagrl (Dec 6, 2011)

he is soo cute. i love him glad you are happy. yea sounds like you might have to get him neutered i have to get mine neutered after the holiday's.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah he's definitely gotten a little crazy! My poor baby might need a female to keep him company, who knows. Not sure if I could handle a whole bunch of baby bunnies though lol, Charlie already is a handful!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know if anyone knows this, but Charlie has a Facebook! He would love to have new friends, and we update it frequently with photos and statuses so add him as a friend! It'll really make his day! Haha!

http://www.facebook.com/CharlieTheBunny

:biggrin2:


----------

